# Wife use to be more fun sexually



## bears (Sep 16, 2012)

Years ago the wife use to let me take pictures have sex outside sit around naked now she does nothing we only have sex 2 times a month maybe and that's only if she's drinking and it's late. I know she has her own issues personally but I'm getting tired of the boring stuff I want to go back to the having fun. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bears said:


> Years ago the wife use to let me take pictures have sex outside sit around naked now she does nothing we only have sex 2 times a month maybe and that's only if she's drinking and it's late. I know she has her own issues personally but I'm getting tired of the boring stuff I want to go back to the having fun. Any suggestions?


In your only other post on tam you said you wanted your wife to have sex with other men and women. 
Did this happen?
If it did then she probably got used to better sex than you can provide,you are getting breadcrumbs just to keep you around. 
If she was disgusted with your plans then maybe she just sees you as the cuckold you are and has lost all respect for you for trying to use her as a sex toy just to feed your own fantasies. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Could @Andy1001 have a point? When did this change occur? Any changes in health, stress, or appearance for either of you? Other marital issues or problems?

All you can do is talk to her, and woo her. If nothing helps, then perhaps it's time for a new wife.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> In your only other post on tam you said you wanted your wife to have sex with other men and women.
> Did this happen?


Its funny how people post for help but only include 1/10th of the information. This is a critical piece.

Your wife may have lost attraction to you b/c you are not the tiger of the pack... especially if you want her to have other men. She might have some repulsion to you, or just general lack of desire for someone who liked her 'just enough' to want to share her


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Steve2.0 said:


> *Its funny how people post for help but only include 1/10th of the information. This is a critical piece.*
> 
> Your wife may have lost attraction to you b/c you are not the tiger of the pack... especially if you want her to have other men. She might have some repulsion to you, or just general lack of desire for someone who liked her 'just enough' to want to share her


Sort of reminds me of how my STBXW would go around asking for advice and feedback from friends and family but left out all the details of her affair, just that she wasn't in love anymore and not happy, so she got back some of the desired feedback she wanted but even then, most of them told her that what she was basically going through was a 'normal' marriage. That's when she stepped up her game and started to outright lie about me and things.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Stop with the pictures, spend more time touching her.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What issues does she have?

Have you sat her down, and had a serious talk about what exactly you want and need?

If you did, what is her reply?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

bears said:


> Years ago the wife use to let me take pictures have sex outside sit around naked now she does nothing we only have sex 2 times a month maybe and that's only if she's drinking and it's late. I know she has her own issues personally but I'm getting tired of the boring stuff I want to go back to the having fun. Any suggestions?


Perhaps it is just sex to your W. The love and passion is gone. The same love and passion that was the driving force to allow picture taking, etc.


----------

